# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  MYSTIC, née en Juin 2016. Est-elle condamnée à passer sa vie au refuge ?

## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* MYSTIC
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
							
						
						
*Taille:* Moyen
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 6 ans 7 mois 
*N° d'identification:* 517 669 719 000 18
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* Autres pays
*Situation :* En refuge étranger depuis : 6 ans 4 mois 








Contact


*E-mail :* contact@archedeternite.org





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 270 




 Septembre 2018




Mars 2017 :












N° DE PUCE :  (à venir)

NOM : MYSTIC

RACE : COMMUNE

SEXE : FEMELLE

AGE (APPROXIMATIF) : Née mi Juin 2016 ( 3 mois 1/2 le 29 Sept)

COULEUR : NOIR ET BLANC

POINT SANTÉ : stérilisée

SON ORIGINE : Sauvée de l'équarrissage de Pallady en Roumanie le 18 aout 2016

SON  COMPORTEMENT : Mystic est timide, elle garde ses distances. Elle évolue  en liberté dans la meute. Elle prend les friandises à la main. Grande  avancée en sept 2018, Salia a pu la grattouiller sur le museau. Le fait  qu'on reste quelques jours au refuge doit la rassurer et elle prend  confiance.
Septembre 2022, les progrès de Mystic se sont confirmés,  elle vient demander des caresses et les apprécient. Elle reste proche  des humains pour avoir des friandises et recevoir des caresses. Elle  pourra venir en France car elle a bien  progressé et Lénuta souhaite  quelle trouve une famille.

Elle a besoin de temps mais hors contexte refuge, au sein d'une famille, il est certain qu'elle va évoluer.

Elle  aura besoin d'une famille ayant déjà eu des chiens et qui souhaitera  lui redonner confiance. Disposant d'un extérieur obligatoirement pour  l'apprentissage de la marche en laisse, la propreté car elle sera  sûrement très peureuse les premières semaines de son arrivée. il faudra y  aller en douceur.





MONTANT DES ADOPTIONS : 
A partir de 8 ans et jusqu'à 9 ans : 170.00 EUROS
A partir de 10 ans : 120.00 EUROS



Arrivera en France, identifié, vacciné selon le protocole Roumain - vaccin antirabique, passeport Européen, (stérilisé).

Une  fois réservé pour être adopté. L'association s'occupe du rapatriement  des chiens en France via un transporteur routier agréé. Les chiens ont  tous les documents nécessaires pour l'entrée sur le territoire français.



ADOPTION  ACCEPTÉE DANS TOUTE LA FRANCE : Oui, mais les familles doivent venir  chercher leur animal en région parisienne, le jour de son arrivée.

Adoption sous contrat de l'association - L'Arche dÉternité - Siret : 517 669 719 000 18


Contact des bénévoles responsables des adoptions :  06.70.87.84.27 - 06.37.25.72.24 - 06.73.13.17.91 - 07.50.34.33.79  
Par mail : contact@archedeternite.org

Contact pour devenir famille d'accueil : 07.89.21.54.48 - 06.49.32.09.81
Par mail : familledaccueil@archedeternite.org

Vous ne pouvez ni adopter, ni être Famille d'Accueil, une autre solution soffre à vous - LE PARRAINAGE
Contacts : 06.24.92.29.62 *** parrainage@archedeternite.org

1 par mois pour soutenir nos actions :   https://www.teaming.net/associationl-arched-eternite

*Visitez notre site internet : http://archedeternite.org*


A l'équarrissage avant leur arrivée au refuge - aout 2016




Agrandir cette imageRéduire cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.


Agrandir cette imageRéduire cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.



Début septembre au refuge de Lénuta

Agrandir cette imageRéduire cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

La belle Mystic a trouvé SA famille pour la vie et arrivera en France le 16 Décembre pour la rejoindre

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Mystic est toujours au refuge et attend une famille adoptive

----------


## joloclo

Que s'est-il passé,je la croyais adoptée ??

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

https://youtu.be/aCl-ngO2VI8

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

La jeune et jolie Mystic attend toujours sa famille.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Message d'une bénévole qui a été au refuge :

*Mystic* est une très  belle chienne, mais comme toute la portée je pense, plutôt craintive  avec l'humain...elle ne s'approche de nous spontanément, seulement avec  des friandises, j'ai pu uniquement lui effleurer le museau avec le  doigt...C'est une petite louloute qui a encore besoin d'évoluer pour se  rapprocher de l'humain ou peut être avec quelqu'un connaissant les  chiens craintifs...

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Qui est prêt a ouvrir son cœur à la gentille Mystic ?
Ne tardez pas car elle grandit.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

La jeune et jolie mystic attend toujours sa famille.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

N'oubliez pas Mystic

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## Annabelle27

::  ::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Mystic toute mouillée

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Mystic est une petite chienne timide mais avec patience et douceur elle donnera sa confiance.
Qui veut bien l'aider ????

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Commentaire JUliette - 26 juillet "*Mystic*  sa sœur est une vraie révélation!! Elle n'osait pas m'approcher en  début de semaine et maintenant elle me suit pour avoir droit à des  caresses et des câlins!! Elle adore jouer aussi mais elle peut être un  peu violente dans ses jeux donc il faut faire attention car je crois  qu'elle ne se rend pas compte qu'elle est un peu brusque"

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Elle est pourtant jolie cette petite puce...non ? vous ne trouvez pas ???

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## Vegane7

FB de MYSTIC à partager :

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

> FB de MYSTIC à partager :
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## Vegane7

> FB de MYSTIC à partager :
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater


Up !

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*Mystic* a bien progressé, elle reste avec la meute, nous suit et se laisse caresser du bout des doigts    
Elle est très photogénique et pose pour les photos  :Smile:

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Une petite vidéo de la belle Mystic :

https://youtu.be/tWugkXEb3JI

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## Vegane7

On repartage sur FB pour Mystic :

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Une belle surprise, Mystic approche les humains sans problème et accepte  les caresses et les friandisses, Lénuta aimerait qu'on lui trouve une  famille.

Mystic peut intégrer une famille patiente ayant l'habitude des chiens craintifs et ayant une maison avec jardin.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## Vegane7

Pauvre Mystic... Voilà 6 ans qu'elle attend !
Repartagé sur FB.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------


## Vegane7

> On repartage sur FB pour Mystic :
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater


Merci de repartager !

----------

